# We still have a chance



## jig head (Mar 24, 2002)

Improving conditions on the Red may help for a late surge. I was out last night, picked up some nice fish. It was my best night of the spring, I caught four nice eyes that were well over the slot (It could have been a fluke). Hopefully we get a few good days before it all shuts down.


----------

